# Petites Annonces Matériel et Services > Gardiennage > Propositions >  Pension familiale pour particuliers et assos (55)

## Poska

Couple de passionnés vous propose de garder votre compagnon canin en famille, dans un cadre calme à quelques kilomètres de Bar le Duc.
Maison avec grand jardin, sans voisinage direct, présence humaine permanente.
Présence d'un éducateur canin diplômé, adepte du respect du chien.
Nos chiens ont l'habitude d'accueillir de nouveaux potes et savent nous aider à les mettre à l'aise!
Pour le bon déroulement du séjour de votre compagnon nous n'acceptons que les chiens qui s'entendent un minimum avec les autres. Votre chien doit être identifié,vacciné et traité contre puces et tiques.
Possibilité de se déplacer pour venir chercher ou ramener votre chien dans un rayon de 50 km autour de Bar le Duc.

Tarif abordable et unique: 12/jour (+nourriture)

Toutes races acceptées (y compris chiens de 2ème catégorie).





Pour les associations de protection animale:
Tarif adapté (à partir de 6/jour)
Possibilité de rééducation comportementale (chien craintif, agressif...)
Nous sommes habitués aux chiens en "mauvais état" (malnutrition, démodécie, soucis divers, attention: nous n'acceptons pas les chiens contagieux!) et nos vétérinaires également!
Possibilité de participer aux co-voiturages dans un rayon de 100 km autour de Bar le Duc.



Attention places limitées!
Contact: 06.83.28.25.12 (entre 9h et 20h) ou mp

Siret 53292331500016 
Certificat de capacité 55.125

----------


## ChatouPension

Bonjour 

avez vous un site internet ?

----------


## Quaraba

Si seulement tu étais plus prés. Je dois faire garder Gotha du 2 au 9 mai 2015 et c'est galère pour trouver.

----------


## Quaraba

Finalement, je préfère faire des km et que Gotha soit bien.

----------


## ChatouPension

Bonsoir 
est ce toujours d'actualité depuis ?

----------


## May-May

Poska n'a plus Internet pour le moment, mais je pense qu'elle répondra dès que sa connexion sera rétablie   ::

----------


## Poska

2 ans plus tard... c'est toujours d'actualité  :: 
J'avais oublié de m'abonner au sujet mais c'est maintenant fait  :: 
Pas encore de site internet... quand j'aurais le temps je m'y mettrais sérieusement.

----------


## Phnix

Pension au top

----------


## ~Mirtille~

Petite question, tu acceptes les Chiens nourris au BARF si on t'apporte de quoi les nourrir ? 
Tu as pu faire un site internet ? 
Je me renseigne à l'avance pour l'an prochain ...

----------


## Poska

Aucun soucis pour le BARF, je m'adapte et j'ai un grand congélo  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Toujours pas de site Internet non, mais dispo en privé pour tout renseignement  :Smile:

----------


## ~Mirtille~

Merci Poska je n'hésiterai pas à te contacter si besoin

----------


## Poska

Je remonte, pour signaler qu'on aimerait beaucoup aider un vieux toutou qui n'en peut plus du box, qui est en fin de vie, qui a besoin de soins et de présence, ou qui veut juste une place au chaud pour ses vieux jours.
Malheureusement je n'ai plus de place en FA, alors je me propose d'en prendre un en pension au tarif minimum (150€/mois + nourriture et frais vétérinaires)
Peu importe la race, le caractère, l'état de santé, on s'adapte toujours et on fait au mieux pour chacun. Le seul critère est qu'il ou elle puisse vivre avec des congénères (qui ont l'habitude de vivre avec des vieux toutous qu'il faut laisser tranquille, il ne sera pas embêté par les autres)
Nous avons à offrir une présence permanente, une habitude des soins et des vieux loulous, un vétérinaire "humain" qui fait tout pour le bien-être des chiens sans ruiner les maîtres à 10 minutes de route, une ostéo qui vient à domicile... et surtout mon conjoint et moi qui avons une affection toute particulière pour les chiens seniors.
Si vous connaissez un vieux loulou qui pourrait nous rejoindre, n'hésitez pas à me contacter en privé.

----------


## borneo

Bonjour,

tu es à Bar le Duc ou Ligny en Barrois ? 

Pour faire un site internet, le plus simple c'est une page facebook.  ::

----------


## Poska

Je suis juste à côté de Bar le Duc.
J'ai une page facebook mais pas du tout à jour  ::

----------


## Houitie

on en a bien un au refuge qui irai parfaitement , j'en parlerai demain... mais à mon avis ce sera trop loin.

----------


## Roukmoutt

Ce serait bien pour ce vieux toutou , malgre la distance  ...

----------


## Poska

La place "spécial papy" est toujours libre.
Mon papy chien étant parti au ciel, et le papy en FA étant parti dans sa famille, nous avons d'autant plus de temps à consacrer à un loulou qui en aurait besoin  ::

----------

